# Please do a jumping critique of Eddie jumping 3'9".



## fortheloveofhorse

This is Eddie, my 6 y/o Hanoverian Gelding. He is showing in the 2nd year greens (3'9") and the Junior Hunters (3'6"). Please tell me what you think of him, and his form, but please do not critique the riders because they are not me!
























































Sorry for so many pictures, but please let me know what you think!


----------



## Manda&lt;3Wes

I don't usually have a good eye for critique, but he looks like he has a beautiful form over the fences. Hes quite a looker as well :]


----------



## Eventer Chick

He is beautiful he looks abit lazy and he has got a boff head but other than that he is a good looking horse!!!


----------



## Eventer Gal

*your jumping*

When you go over a fence make sure you don't lay on his neck, it would cause him to knock the rials in the front legs as he has got your weight on his front legs.
And keep your legs under your self!! That will make him go froward better! :wink: 

How old is he? He may have a future in front of him!
Also if you lift your hands he will look up and won't jump so flat.
I am not putting you down, but if you take my advice you will do well with your horse!!
The picture below might help you, it is my daughter....


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~

*Re: your jumping*



Eventer Gal said:


> When you go over a fence make sure you don't lay on his neck, it would cause him to knock the rials in the front legs as he has got your weight on his front legs.
> And keep your legs under your self!! That will make him go froward better! :wink:
> 
> How old is he? He may have a future in front of him!
> Also if you lift your hands he will look up and won't jump so flat.
> I am not putting you down, but if you take my advice you will do well with your horse!!
> The picture below might help you, it is my daughter....


remember eventer gal that the riders arn't her and she said not to critique them.

your horse has very good form and is very lovely


----------



## xx-rambo-xx

He's lovely. =]
He looks to use his shoulder quite well, but could do good to get his feet tucked up a bit more, in some of the pics he looks like he's hanging them a bit..but he has his forelegs very even and looks as if the fences are absolutely nothing to him!
Very nice. =D


----------



## fortheloveofhorse

Thanks everybody!


----------



## scooter132004

I love him!! What's his show name?? I may be seeing you in juniors next year!


Eventer Gal:
Most hunter riders "lay" on there horses neck, and it usually doesn't affect there jump. You want to be one with the horse in hunters, it's not like jumpers. You don't want to stick out to much in hunters. By the way thats a great picture of your daughter.


----------



## Kiki

Very nice. He has got a boof head and a thick neck but thats probably just his breeding right?


----------



## Dave Singleton

I would agree that you may want to be careful about him tucking his feet up properly and he is a tad flat although that is usually a rider thing more than a horse thing. You may want to free jump him a bit to make sure and develop form a bit more though - he could go quite a way as he definitely doesn't seem bothered by those fences! BTW Have you got any pictures of him on the descent?


----------



## Sophia

he looks like he has amazing potential and like he can clear those jumps no problem! He looks a tad bit bored/lazy though. Not sure if it is just the pictures or how he is on the flat but maybe, as someone has pointed out, some free jumping can help him build up strength and get him a bit more exicted? Then again I do not know his personality so he may actually be a very energetic horse and that it is good he is acting as if he can do this without thinking about it...


----------



## jchunterjumper

one question- can i steal him for my finals???? hehe he looks great


----------



## Wallaby

I don't know if you guys noticed but this is a super old thread. lol =)


----------



## XxHunterJumperxX

the horse is stunning! and Eventer gal - besides... thats what hunters do. Their not laying on the neck, because their heels are down..

The horse is stunning, and has great form!!


----------



## Jessie567

He is gorgeous, he makes a good shape over the fences, perhaps a little flat but alot of horses don't make a round shape under 4ft. The rider is letting the reins go completely loose over the fence and he is still keeping his shape beautifully, a good sign of a well schooled horse, im sure he has a bright future ahead of him 
PS. you will probably find as the fences get bigger he will tuck his feet up nicely so i wouldn't worry about this


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

guys this thread is REALLY old. I don't think critiques are needed anymore


----------



## madelaine99

He's got an adorable expression, nice square knees which will definitely pin well, just looks like he snaps his knees up, and doesn't use his back as wel as he could in some of the photos... the 5th and 6th photos look better, but he looks a bit 'splinter-bellied' (his knees are up, but because he isn't really basculing over the fence, his belly almost looks in danger of catching splinters from the top rail). He really is a cute horse though, and looks like he has the size to make it to the 4' division still.


----------



## EventingIsLovee

wicked old thread guys..


----------



## mom2pride

He looks fabulous. If he goes missing...I didn't do it!! Lol!

ETA...Awww...geesh, I just got sucked into 'critiqing' a 2 year old thread...


----------

